# metal wheels



## russsr (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello,

First time on the Forum. I'm wondering what is a good brand for metal wheels for boxcars etc? I've seem many differnt kinds. Where is a good place to buy to get the most bang for your buck. I have several cars I want to switch over. I'm hoping it will stay onthe tracks better.
Are they easy to change out?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

RLD Hobbies has a good price on Bachmann Metal Wheels. 

I run them and think they do a great job.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The San-Val ones they sell on fleabay (ana-kramer?) used to be a great bargain... now they're still pretty good wheels at an ok price


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some differences in the wheels, esp. the ones from LGB. LGB has plastic centers with metal rims which makes them about half the weight of solid metal wheels. 
I like the heavier wheels for out door use so as to lower the center of gravity and these are very helpful for wind bursts. Plastic wheels on cars will allow the wind to knock cars off the track due to the lack of weight. Of course you could add weight inside cars, but then the center of gravity is too high for tight curves!!!


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Your cars will stay on the tracks better and you will get a nice clickety clack with metal wheels. 
Beware though all metal wheels are not created equal and you do get what you pay for. you can go broke buying them and in some cases end up paying more for the wheels than you did for the car. I run a mixture of metal wheels from different sources that I have scrounged over the years. On occasion I have bought rolling stock with metal wheels, replaced them with plastic and then resold them. The majority of mine are bachmann which are decent enough and affordable. Don't mix wheel brands on one car though because they can be different sizes slightly which will give you more problems.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

I have mainly used the Bachmann metal wheels, they are priced right and do a fine job for my needs.


----------



## russsr (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks, Appreciate it

Russ


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Russ, 

Another thing to bear in mind when you are shopping for wheels is the diameter can often vary quite a bit between brands. This can have an effect on coupling heights--maybe not so critical on knuckle couplers but I've had issues using hook and loops. Also check the diameter of the shaft where it goes into the truck journal as some makes are too thick for stock trucks so you would have to drill out the trucks. Also some wheel shafts are longer than stock and can cause binding and lack of oscillation in the truck, so that's another thing to check. 

Keith


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, as I posted on another thread, I've been using Bachmann metal wheels for many years. They just work...


----------



## russsr (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks,

The forum has been very helpful.

Russ


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Morning Russ, 
I have gotten metal wheels (some with ball bearings, some without) from Stan and they work very well and I was happy with them. I have also bought in "bulk" from Gary with Sierra Valley Enterprises, 2755 Saratoga Ave, Merced, California 95340 (209-722-8278) both metal spoked wheels and oxide black metal wheels. He doesn't have the oxide black in spoked, if you are looking for those. You can also search his site on the web. Prices were good at $5.80 for regular wheels and $9.50 for spoked. From all the packages I have openned and tested, they all roll true and fit well. You do need to be very specific with Gary (he runs a machine shop) and flange sizes as well as scale wheel sizes vary. I must have written back and forth via email five to six times before I older the #3s from him. Shipping to Arizona only took four days. Good luck with your quest. Ed


----------



## avlisk (Apr 27, 2012)

In the HO world, not all axles are the same length from side frame to side frame of the truck. Is this true in G world, too? Specifically, I have a pair of LGB log cars which I'm pretending are G29 scale, as they are running in my USAT train. They are 2 axle and the cars are about 6" long. They come with plastic wheels and I want to replace them with metal ones. Do I have to use LGB wheel sets, or are there others that will also fit?
Ken S.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I prefer the Aristo CNC machined wheels. The Bachmann are less expensive, but they are cast, and have more quality issues. 

I like the higher quality. I've also bought the AML wheels, but they rust (sintered steel) a little, might set some people off. 

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 07 Mar 2013 04:43 AM 
There are some differences in the wheels, esp. the ones from LGB. LGB has plastic centers with metal rims which makes them about half the weight of solid metal wheels. 
I like the heavier wheels for out door use so as to lower the center of gravity and these are very helpful for wind bursts. Plastic wheels on cars will allow the wind to knock cars off the track due to the lack of weight. Of course you could add weight inside cars, but then the center of gravity is too high for tight curves!!! 
Not all LGB wheels have plastic centers but they are expensive. 

Andrew.

Top: Newqida. Bottom: LGB Saxon coach:









Marklin/LGB with plastic center:


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By avlisk on 25 Mar 2013 07:00 AM 
In the HO world, not all axles are the same length from side frame to side frame of the truck. Is this true in G world, too? Specifically, I have a pair of LGB log cars which I'm pretending are G29 scale, as they are running in my USAT train. They are 2 axle and the cars are about 6" long. They come with plastic wheels and I want to replace them with metal ones. Do I have to use LGB wheel sets, or are there others that will also fit?
Ken S. 
Bachmann wheels will fit your LGB. The axles are about the same length and thickness, and both have the protruding hub. The main difference apart from what the are made of is the flanges on LGB are a little deeper.

Bachmann and LGB axles are 3mm thick and almost 70mm long.
Bachmann Spectrum have a lesser protruding center hub.
Aristo-Craft have a lesser protruding center hub.
Accucraft axles are 4mm thick have no protruding center hub and are about 65mm long. The treads and flanges are smaller than Bachmann Spectrum.

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Andrew, there are several wheels made by Accucraft. 

In this case, I would think the "AML" wheels would be appropriate if he is in 1:29 (not specified in the OP) 

It's probably best to supply part numbers on these, AMS vs. AML both from Accucraft. 

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Good point Greg, I agree to be specific. Actually the Accucraft wheel set I was referring too, I'm not sure what they come off as I bought them second hand. I will now check. Yep, they are the same as on my AMS 1:20.3 caboose. They have the thicker shorter axle and no protruding hub. 

Andrew


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Russ, Bachmann will work well on USA, LGB and Aristo Craft if they are Journal bearing trucks. If the truck is a Roller bearing, it would be best to get an wheel made for roller bearing. 
Ron


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Some standard wheels from the manufacturers taken of models.
These are the only metal ones I had on hand to photograph.
Note the difference in protruding hub, axle thickness and length.
There will possibly be some measurement discrepancies due to different models, manufacturing runs and photographic distortion etc. although I tried to minimize that.
I have run lines at 16mm and 32mm for comparative reference. 
Displayed in the following order from left to right: 

LGB metal
LGB/Marklin metal with plastic center 
Bachmann metal with plastic center 
Aristo-Craft metal 
Bachmann Spectrum metal (1:20.3)
Accucraft AMS metal (1:20.3)

Hope this helps
Andrew


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an awesome post. Should be part of FAQ. BTW the new Bachman metal wheels seem much better than the ones 5 years ago. At ECLSTS they had open boxes of them and selling for $2.50 per axle.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Tom,

I wish I had USA Trains and all the ball bearing replacement ones here too! 
Even the plastic ones, would be good to have reference. 

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*







*
*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**

more measurements of actual wheels.
*


----------

